# Repost? Monty Kamel 2010!!



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Juli 2009)

Ultra!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (20. Juli 2009)

ULTRA GEIL

haha, ich hab for mein 231 kamel zu tauschen uns zwar auf das neue. und habe vor schwarce felgen, gabel lenker usw zu machen und DACHTE daran die stellen die weis sind SCHWARZ zu machen 
haha, da wahren die schneller


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Juli 2009)

VERDAMMT ultra !! das ist mal ein Design!!!! :O
Geo gleich ?


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juli 2009)

das monty logo und die monty striche versauen die ganze optik. 20 jahre altes logo. aber sonst supi. das sky ist aber besser mmn.


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Juli 2009)

entweder monty hat die Bilder aufgekauft, oder das its was , was ich schonmal bei Observed gesehen habe.


Das war nämlich genau das SELBE und das hatte ein 14 jähriger mit Photoshop gemacht

edit:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43227&highlight=kamel


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist das geshoppte weil nem kiddy langweilig war. Hammer dass das irgendwann als Neuheitengossip in deutschland landet ^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Juli 2009)

wo steht denn offiziell das es das 2010er ist ?


----------



## dane08 (20. Juli 2009)

was soll denn dran großartig anders sein als beim 09er?
warscheinlich nur der lack....


----------



## doc-trialer (17. August 2009)

hat eigentlich jemand schon mal was läuten hören, ob's ein nachfolger für das kamel 231 in 2010 geben soll? 
oder vielleicht die XXV - Jubiläumsversion als 231er?


----------



## ahlberg (17. August 2009)

its shopped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (19. August 2009)

hatte die gelegenheit mal mit Ot Pi am samstag auf'm DRESSLER CAMP zu reden.

in kurze: wirds in 3 wochen geben, gewicht noch bissel gecheim aber ahnlich, NOCH stabiler (siehe kenny) UND mit 12 monate garantie !!! er selbst findet es krank was koxx macht mit dem NO WAR 
der Gabelschaft wird nun endlich auch aus einem stuck gemacht.


----------



## NicoGldn (1. September 2009)

Weiß vllt jmd. was das Monty XXV kosten soll??


----------



## montfa (1. September 2009)

2200 euronen


----------

